# First shot at shooting manual



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice shot!

Satisfying when you use manual mode and it comes out great, isn't it?

Now keep doing it, and never switch back to an auto mode. Then, learn how to use Manual in every situation and you'll be more advanced than half the DSLR owners out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, when you say "shooting manual", what do you mean?

Manual focus?
Manual exposure?
Manual white balance?
Manual shutter press, rather than say using a timer?

As heroic as "shooting manual" sounds, often technology is superior to our abilities. You will find a small number of elite photographers that don't use auto-focus-ing lenses. In 99% of all situations AF will be much faster and more precise than rotating that ring yourself.

:wink:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm guessing manual mode.

Well done Craigthor. Manual mode is both a challenge and a joy.


----------

